# Jerky Recipes



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Ok guys how many recipes are there??? And how many critters???( that you'd actually eat) Deer jerkey: 1/3 cup of Soy Sauce1/2 tsp of Garlic Salt1/2 tsp of Black Pepper1/3 cup of water1/2 tsp Red Pepper1/2 tsp of Hickory Smoke SaltMix together and marinate over night 24 hours and bake at 200 for 2 to 3 hours use a drip pan or some wire racks this recipe is for 0ne pound of deer meat but if more than one pound of meat double the recipe.

Rabbit: 
~2 medium rabbits cleaned, all hair and fat removed
~1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
~1/4 teaspoon red pepper
~1/4 teaspoon salt
~1/4 cup soy sauce
~1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
~1/4 cup firmly packed brown sugar
~1/4 cup regular sugar

Remove the meat from the bone and slice as thinly as possible. (Slightly frozen meat slices easier.)

Mix all other ingredients in a bowl. Stir until dissolved. Add the meat and mix well. Cover and refrigerate overnight.

Shake the excess liquid from the meat and dehydrate according to the manufacturer's instructions for your food dehydrator.

If you don't have a food dehydrator, arrange meat in a shallow pan or cookie sheet. Dry the meat in a 150 to 200 degree oven until dry, a minimum of 8 hours.

Cool and store in a glass jar. Skunk:
First ya gotta git all yer fixins together. Hop in da ol' man's F600 Ford an' head out down da road. Drive 'til ya finds ya a dead skunk in da road. Wind da ol' widowmaker up tite as she'll go an' squash da skunk good'n flat. Dis works best if'n ya got a few hunnerd bushel o' beans in da truck. An' ya gotta make sure da ol' skunk's already dead. Fresh skunks don't make near's tasty o' jerky. Throw out da anchor so's ya kin git da truck stopped. Run back an' fetch yer prize 'fore yer **** dog gits to it.
OK, now dat ya gots yer meat ya gotta whip ya up a batch o' jerky sauce. Start wit' a coupla gallon o' dirty hydraulic awl from a old tractor. Add a gallon er so o' jalapeno pepper juice, some cheap beer (Budweiser is best for dis). Throw in whatever else kinda seasnins ya like, garlic, cayenne, curry powder, whatever ya like it don't really make much differnce. Stir it up real good so's everthin's all mixed in.

Next, take da flattened skunk an' chunk 'im down in da juice. Let 'im soak fer 'bout three er four er five days. Da longer ya lets 'im steep in da sauce, da more stronger da flavor o' da finished jerky.

While da meats a soakin' is a good time to collect yer material fer da dryin' stage. Find ya a spot where da hiway department's a workin' on da road. Slip in at night an' steal ya a coupla them lil' sawhorse thingies wit' da blinky lights on 'em.

Now dis las' part here is da hardest. Fish ol' skunk outta yer sauce and dry it off good wid a ol' dirty shop rag, toss im' up in da back o' yer truck wit da lil' sawhorse blinky light thangs whatcha swiped earlier an drive out to da paved road. Find ya a nice smooth spot where der ain't no trees ta git in da way o' da sunshine an toss da skunk onta da road. Take yer blinky horses an' set one up in da road on both sides o' da jerky-ta-be. Ya don't want folks runnin' over yer snack food wit' der dirty trucks. 'Specially if'n der's lots o' pig farms round where ya live.

Ya'll hafta stand guard over yer prize fer a coupla days, cuz they's lots o' unscrupulous types runnin' around what would't thank twice 'bout stealin' such a delicacy. Four or five days o' bakin' in da summer sun an' yer jerky oughta be ready. Ya can tell it's done when a good sharp axe won't even make a dent in it.

Take yer slab o' skunk back ta da farm an' git da chainsaw fired up so's ya can chop it up into bite size pieces. Helps ta have one o' them good Oregon chisel chains on da ol' Homelite fer dis step, preferbly a new one. Divvy up da pieces inta some empty cat food sacks so's ya can share it wit' alla yer tractor buddies.

Happy eatin'!!!


----------

